

Id GPLs Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory and Return To Castle Wolfenstein engines - SandB0x
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODUwNA

======
fina
Just like nailers now dead comment stated, this is still id Tech 3 and the
games are from 2001 and 2003 respectively. While probably a little bit better
than Quake 3 it's still old. For age reference, the original "Call of Duty"
was based on id Tech 3 and released in 2003. (Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory !=
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars)

------
makmanalp
This is huge. They open sourced quake ages ago and that spawned a billion
games _and_ game engines. Can't wait to see what people do with this one.

